# Beretta AL390 20 Gauge Silver Mallard-- Barrel or Used Gun



## JMG (Mar 25, 2008)

Need help finding a 26" barrel for my Beretta 390 20 gauge Silver Mallard. Beretta evidently doesn't sell them anymore. If I can't find the barrel (or even if I can) I'd buy a used 390 Silver Mallard 20 with 26" barrel if I can find one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

